# Best Prop Ever By Gemmy!



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I got one of the witch's w/ the fogging cauldron and let me say, WOW! This thing is awesome! The eyes are so creepy and cool. And the stirring motion she does in the cauldron is very realistic.

If your Sam's still has these and you have a little cash laying around, I highly recommend getting one. I think it's the best Gemmy prop yet.

Has anyone gotten one? What do you think?


EDIT**** This is the only link I could find to a video: http://www.zippyvideos.com/3749829745875876/halloween_video/*simnzsays

(Will I get in trouble for posting that link? I didn't make that video.)


----------



## HowDoIMlkACow (Aug 5, 2005)

I havnt seen one. Can you post a video or some picture.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

Is that the one that's being sold at Sam's Club?


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Here's the link:

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/navigate.do?dest=5&item=347670


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I added a video link on my original post. As stated before, I didn't make the video so I hope that was okay. My dad sent me that link 3 days ago but he doesn't know who made it either.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

A note on the video that SB posted. Those are not the actual words the witch says. That seller used the patch cord which is included and played a cd through her. That's one of the reasons you don't see a lot of body movement in that video. 

I agree with SB....it is THE best animated prop Gemmy has made, so far.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

The Crow 1994 said:


> A note on the video that SB posted. Those are not the actual words the witch says. That seller used the patch cord which is included and played a cd through her.


You can do that???? Whoa! I didn't know that. LOL! Ours didn't have any directions in the box so we just went with what we could figure out on our own. Patch cord huh? How do I make that work like the one in the video?

I didn't even notice what the one in the video says. I just know that her original phrases are pretty neat but I was mesmerized by the eyes and the movement more than anything.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

SB,

I agree....she has some GREAT sayings.....I really like how they are not cutesy sayings either.

Yeah....just attach the patch cord to a cd player....plug the patch cord into the little "aux" hole.....switch to AUX (slide selector all the way over to the right)....and it should be all ready to go. Just hit play on your cd player.

The only downside to using a cd player is the witch will not move her hips in this mode.


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

GAH, i wanna see a video of it using tit's original sound! hip movement?

those eyes were col looking! very impressive prop!


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Did anyone buy this at a sams club store?
I noticed on their site is says "Online only"


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

you can downlaod instructions here:
http://www.gemmy.com/product.cfm?productId=28443


----------



## ruafraid (Oct 5, 2005)

I can't wait to see what hacks are made for this prop. The video is very cool. So SB did you get it at the store ? I was in ours a week ago and didn't see her but she could have been sold out by now. Seems to be an exclusive item for Sams which is no suprise. Is the cost the same as the on-line one ?


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Our 2 Sam's Clubs sold out within 5 days. The in store price is the same as the online price. We called one of the Sam's Club the other day and they said they had 12 more in stock and 4 more on a truck. We didn't go back and see if they really did have them though.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

We did get ours at the Sam's Club. Our local Sam's didn't get any this season but the one about 2 hours away had 2 of them. The manager said each store was supposed to get only 4 but I don't know if that is the case or not.

Iceman, thank you for the link to the instructions. I already printed a copy and will tape it to her head. LOL!


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, you guys suck. J/K  I couldn't stand it anymore and I had to get on samsclub.com, pay for a stupid membership, and ORDER MY WICKED WITCH!!!! WWwoooooHooooo! I am soooo freakin' excited. I actually feel like I am going to hyperventilate. Calm, Brandy, Calm.


----------



## halloweenguy (Jun 20, 2005)

here is the source of the audio

http://www.doombuggies.com/secrets_seance.htm


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Halloweenguy, I knew that track sounded familiar. I've been to DisneyWorld about a hundred times; you'd think I would have caught that sooner. LOL!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

brandywine1974 said:


> OK, you guys suck. J/K  I couldn't stand it anymore and I had to get on samsclub.com, pay for a stupid membership, and ORDER MY WICKED WITCH!!!! WWwoooooHooooo! I am soooo freakin' excited. I actually feel like I am going to hyperventilate. Calm, Brandy, Calm.



You won't be sorry. I think she's just the coolest thing. I have her in my livingroom, all set up ... just for giggles and grins. Hehe!


----------



## daveo1101 (Oct 12, 2005)

usually not a big fan of witches But THIS is really cool....


----------



## thanatos (Jul 15, 2005)

The spill the witch is saying sound a lot like Madame Leoda from Disney's Haunted Mansion, I'm 99.5% it is. Love the way her eyes glow nice addition to your collection!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what she comes programmed to say?


----------



## ksshane (Sep 6, 2006)

I just looked for her at samsclub.com, and they are not showing her available now.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah, I think they are sold out again. 

And Rikki, I'll turn mine on sometime this morning and write down what she says and post it here for ya'.


----------



## trexmgd (Sep 13, 2006)

I had her pulled up on my browser when I first read this thread, but I don't have a SAM's card. I was waiting for my neighbor to get home (she has a card) and now they don't show the witch as availlable any more : (


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

trexmgd said:


> I had her pulled up on my browser when I first read this thread, but I don't have a SAM's card. I was waiting for my neighbor to get home (she has a card) and now they don't show the witch as availlable any more : (



That has happened once before with the witch not being in stock after being online for a day. My suggestion....be prepared....have your/your neighbor's card ready. And, check back on Sam's Club web site at least once a day to see if it comes back "in stock". They may just be waiting for more to become available to put for sale. Good luck!


----------



## dacostasr (Jul 6, 2006)

Went to SAMs...all I saw was the crystal ball fortune teller guy...keeping my eyes open. The witch video made me want one...spookidy.

Dennis


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Our local Sam's never got any and say that they won't. We had to go almost 2 hours away. (Not just for her, we were going that way anyway so it worked out.) But after getting one I would have driven 2 hours just for that. LOL!

I bet just like the Butler, the market will be flooded with them next Halloween. Gemmy creates "demand" first and then "supply". Never at the same time.

Prima donnas!


----------



## scaringkids (Aug 18, 2005)

how much are these things running?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I paid $119 + tax. So about $128.00. Not bad. The quality is unreal.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

*She Is Home!!!*

I GOT MY WITCH!!!!! After my post about the sams site having them in stock and I ordered right before i posted it. Sure enough like 3 days later i got an email saying that my order was cancelled ebcause it doesnt match the credit card they have on file. I said ok, Ill just re order with right credit card. They didnt have anymore in stock. So i called the company because i was sooooooo fuirous. The lady was a little mean at first then she became helpful. She put me on hold and went and talked to her supervisor. She told me that they should have more in stock online on thursday and she also told me too look at sotres within the week. She assured me they would get them in. Sure enough i called and the lady said they got them in today!!! She remember me calling from 2 weeks ago(sad i know, lol). So i went and bought her. I even saved my 32 bucks for shipping!!!! im sooo happy. She is a great prop. Worth way more than they charge. Look at the life size freddy and all these stactic props selling for 150+. I love gemmy for this item. They had nine now they have 8 left. I wonder how fast they will sell!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

That's awesome, Jon! Congrats! 

I wonder if that means that my local Sam's will get any even though I was told "no way"? I don't need one now for myself but I could pick one up for someone here, at cost, nothing extra.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

I can't wait! I can't wait!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

One of our local Sam's Club had 4 on the floor as of tonight......


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

When you go into a Sam's Club do you have to show your membership card as you enter the store or only when you check out? I'm not a member, but I thought I might check my local store for the witch. But if I can't even get in the door to browse I won't waste my time.


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

The Crow 1994 said:


> One of our local Sam's Club had 4 on the floor as of tonight......


Now down to three after I left work...HEHEHE!!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

DaveintheGrave said:


> When you go into a Sam's Club do you have to show your membership card as you enter the store or only when you check out? I'm not a member, but I thought I might check my local store for the witch. But if I can't even get in the door to browse I won't waste my time.


Ours makes you show it at the door and when you check out.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Newt said:


> Now down to three after I left work...HEHEHE!!



Nice pick up Newt! You won't be disappointed!


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

DaveintheGrave said:


> When you go into a Sam's Club do you have to show your membership card as you enter the store or only when you check out? I'm not a member, but I thought I might check my local store for the witch. But if I can't even get in the door to browse I won't waste my time.


In Michigan it's against the law for membership clubs (Sams, Costco etc..) to prohibit the sale of beer/wine/liquor to non members so you can walk in without membership under the guise of buying liquor. Thare's huge signs posted right by the entrance.....


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Rich B said:


> In Michigan it's against the law for membership clubs (Sams, Costco etc..) to prohibit the sale of beer/wine/liquor to non members so you can walk in without membership under the guise of buying liquor. Thare's huge signs posted right by the entrance.....


Soooo, you're saying that if I move to Michigan I can get hammered without being a member ... but I can't get a witch?


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

SouthernBelle said:


> Soooo, you're saying that if I move to Michigan I can get hammered without being a member ... but I can't get a witch?


Absholutely!! Hic!


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Don't know how they do Sams club in other states.
But, this is what they do here in MN.

Sams club is setup for members to purchase items in bulk cheaper.
Non members can still buy things but, a 10% increase is added onto all purchases. Newspapers usually have a one day pass to try out Sams club. Membership is around $20 a year. They also sell 16 in fresh pizzas ready to bake at home for $7.88 reguardless of toppings. Roasted whole chickens are $5!! 
If you have a friend or family member with a membership, have them buy it at the member rate, then pay them back.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Our membership was $40...renewed just a few weeks ago. The two stores in our area don't check for membership cards until you are ready to check out.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

I got one, I got one....yipee yahoo, I got one.

I called my nephew this A.M. and said please go to Sams and grab me the Gemmy 5' witch that is animated for the party this year.

He called me this afternoon and said, "Does anyone else have those?"

I disappointedly said, "Never mind, it's okay."

He said...."I mean, besides me?"

Oh...I do love my nephew......

Laurie


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Okay...need some help...oh brilliant haunters....

How do I copy that audio file to copy to a cd? I went to the site and it doesn't allow you to save it....

Please help...

Laurie


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Try this link....there are a few examples here...

http://www.lissproductions.com/halloween/sounds/Witches/

It's known as the "MacBeth Witch" chant....so you might be able to find it other places using a search on Yahoo! or Google.


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2006)

you could buy it on ebay, 222 beans!!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Halloween-Anima...4QQihZ020QQcategoryZ33804QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's a couple of recordings of "The With's Chant" courtesy of Keeba's website. http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/MONSTERS_QUOTES/index.html


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks all for the info. on the Sam's Club Memberships. I haven't stopped by the one near me yet. I don't need a witch, but I thought I'd check for other people who are looking for one. I wouldn't want to replace the Stirring Witch I made about 3 yrs. ago.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I went by my Sam's yesterday and they still don't have any. I have to go out of town on Tuesday and there is a Sam's there and I'll look. Is anyone still looking for one? I'd be happy to get one (if I find one) and charge only what I pay + shipping.


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

Is anyone having any trouble with these? I've already had to go back to trade out the first one I got and now it looks like the 2nd one needs to go back too. The first one wouldn't unlock correctly and the 2nd one will not lock into the upright position or wiggle her hips...


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Newt,

Jon posted recently about having to take his back and exchange for a new one. We haven't had any problems with ours yet....but then again I haven't turned it on in a few days....in hopes that it will work for the big day. Good luck!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

The light in the cauldron on mine started flickering today and then just quit working, light, fogger, everything ... just kaput! I dumped all of the water out and I'm letting it dry out overnight to see if it works okay tomorrow.

*whispers* Please please please please please...............


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Newt, I also had problems with mine. Im on my second one and they are both messed up. Im goign again to exchange it for the 3rd TIME!!!!!! First one died in the first 5 hours of me having her. Second one eyes didnt light up and mouth didnt move. Its amazing how cheaply made this stuff is. ugh!!!


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

I cannot get the aux to work...it just buzzes.

Laurie


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

plus....I have no light at all...is there an off/on switch for the light on the cauldron or does it come on automatically?

Laurie


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

So is the consensus now to avoid these? I'd hate to get one and not be able to switch it out because they are out of stock.


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

I love the look and the action... I'm going in again for another one. Is there a warranty? Must go look at directions/paperwork. I'm not giving up, she's too cool.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Laurie, there is no "on/off switch" for the cauldron. You just plug the base cord into it and add water. If you don't add water it won't work.

Newt, I found instructions but not a warranty. There is however, a directive on the instructions that says, "Don't return item to the store. Call Gemmy's customer support hotline: 1-800-4200, ext. 444 or email us at [email protected]"

I'm going to give them a call today (hopefully they are open on Saturdays) and see what they say about the cauldron giving out so quickly. I bought mine in a store almost 2 hours away and hate the thought of driving back over just to exchange/return this chick.


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

Thanks for the phone number. I didn't put water in my cauldron just did a dry run to test the witch. It didn't light up but it did stir. Will the light only activate if you have the water in it?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

That's the way that mine worked, only with water.

BTW, that phone number can't be right now that I look at it. There are not enough numbers there.











****EDIT**** Found a different number on the website. 1(972) 538-4200, ext. 444. Says they are open 8:30-5:00 CST.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

That's what I want to know....mine works (stirs) but doesnt light up...I poured water directly into the top of the cauldron and still no lights and no smoke...wish it had directions to tell you what to do....

They aren't open on Saturday's I tried them this am.

Laurie


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I think the cauldron is going to be the biggest downfall with this product. Maybe the wires get wet and are not supposed to.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

Got the cauldron to work but cannot get the aux to work


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

I haven't tried the AUX yet. Now I'm worried. *sigh*


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

The light in the cauldron will only come on when water is poured into it. The fogging will start almost immediately after.

A friend of ours had to take one back to Sam's Club....and they offered them a refund or an exchange.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

OK, has anyone *NOT* had problems? And if so how did you set yours up exactly? Now I am all freakin' paranoid and I haven't even received mine yet. I got mine online. aaaaaccckkk!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

brandywine1974 said:


> OK, has anyone *NOT* had problems? And if so how did you set yours up exactly? Now I am all freakin' paranoid and I haven't even received mine yet. I got mine online. aaaaaccckkk!



I just talked to my sister in AL and she's having problems with hers too. Good gravy!!!!









*reading box* "MADE IN CHINA"

Go figure.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

brandywine,

Yeah...we're keeping our fingers crossed right now that ours will work on Halloween. So far, so good. Being that these are the first in the production line....I'm sure there are going to be LOTS of defects. Hopefully, Gemmy will get these problems fixed if they continue to produce these witches. They really are awesome when they are working.

Be sure you follow the instructions when opening up the witch...do not let her slam upward from the compact position. Put your hands on her shoulders and guide her into the upright position.

For the cauldron...it's probably a good idea to use distilled or bottled drinking water. You probably don't want to put straight tap water into the cauldron. Mineral deposits and whatnot will cause the fogger to malfunction in the long run.

We're not going to be using the AUX mode....because the witch doesn't move her hips in this mode. We're just going to plug her in and let her do her thing....lol.....HOPEFULLY!


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay, here's what I know for sure. If you do not use the appropriate amount of water (25 oz.) the cauldron light will NOT come on or fog. If the water level gets low, the light will flicker in and out. My sister and I were on the phone (both having cauldron issues) and when we added just a teeny bit more water both of ours kicked in and work beautifully again. Easily fixed ... so far.

Like Crow, I have no plans to use the AUX just because I like the way she talks, phrases, etc. just as she is. And I like to see her booty boogie, which she won't do in AUX. LOL!

Also, if you place the cauldron too far from the base it stresses the movement of the arms and witch and may damage her ability to stir. JMO

Lastly, if you are going to pour out the excess water when you have finished with her, be prepared with a towel on the floor or hold it over a tub, not sink. For some reason, after you pour out the remaining water and then return the cauldron to the upright position, water comes pouring out the bottom holes. It happened w/ mine and my sis's.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

Ok, so here is what i noticed with having 2 witches currently in my house. The ac adapter is cheap! The first witch i had, the adapter died. When i got the second witch, I was able to switch heads, bodies, cauldrons but I still can make a perfect working witch. I wanted to use the AUX mode but it doesnt work good. It works for the first few min then her mouth just keeps moving and her head wont move anymore. The second witch, her eyes dont light up and mouth wont move. The spinning part of the cauldron is too close to the outside so it rubs against the side of the pot screwing up the motion. Part of her stick was missing, so I had to steal from the other. Now the first witches hand is falling off. Im trying one last time to get a good witch. Sams said they should have more on the floor today. This is like my 6th time there for this witch. I hope this will be the last time.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

SouthernBelle said:


> Lastly, if you are going to pour out the excess water when you have finished with her, be prepared with a towel on the floor or hold it over a tub, not sink. For some reason, after you pour out the remaining water and then return the cauldron to the upright position, water comes pouring out the bottom holes. It happened w/ mine and my sis's.
> 
> I hope this helps.



That's exactly what happened to us, SB....we had to towel off the floor after emptying the cauldron in the kitchen sink. I agree....keep the cauldron as close to the witch's base as possible.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the tips. Please keep them coming! It will dang near impossible for me to return mine, so I need to do everything I can to keep her in good working order.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

brandywine1974 said:


> Thanks for all the tips. Please keep them coming! It will dang near impossible for me to return mine, so I need to do everything I can to keep her in good working order.



Tip #1 Follow all the tips listed here.

If that doesn't fix the problem proceed to Tip #2.


Tip #2 Get large hammer and beat witch into small pieces. Mix 1 part Sprite and 2 parts Jack Daniels, sip while relaxing in hammock or recliner.

Repeat as necessary until desired effect is achieved.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

SouthernBelle said:


> Tip #1 Follow all the tips listed here.
> 
> If that doesn't fix the problem proceed to Tip #2.
> 
> ...


Hehehe! Great advice!


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

Based on what I am reading, I think this thread should be renamed.


----------



## dustee (Oct 25, 2005)

OK...here is my opinion...

I love the witch after I figured it all out....

1. You have to have the water in the cauldron for the light to work and the fog to come out...enough water too.

2. When watching the video in this thread...the first one...dont think that it will work like that...

They played the Disneyland audio and turned the volume down on the witch and let her do her own thing. That is how it sounds so good and she is moving and whatnot....

Duh....Laurie....it is a video....not the real thing.

The aux does work but not as good as her doing her own thing by herself.

3. Put something under the cauldron to catch the misty water from the cauldron. My carpet was wet after running the cauldron just a few minutes.

4. Like they said, hold the cauldron over the sink after emptying it to catch the water....

I will say, she is the coolest thing since popsicles.

I love her.

Laurie


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

dustee said:


> OK...here is my opinion...
> 
> 
> 2. When watching the video in this thread...the first one...dont think that it will work like that...
> ...


Ooooohhhh ... that's what my hubby thinks too! LOL!


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

The only problem I had is that she wont lock in the upright position. But everything works good, so im not complaining. The freddy that I bought last year had his arm break off (the wire it is made out of is tiny) right after I bought him.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Well....that eBay seller also says a "Boney Legs" witch. Obviously they are trying to dupe people into believing they are getting an original product. I don't believe the video for one second either.


----------



## Newt (Oct 8, 2004)

Okay so I tried 6 different witches right at Sam's club with the manager helping... none worked properly. I gave up, got my money back. I love the look and the concept of her. Hopefully they'll )Gemmy) will work out the bugs and bring her back next year. Instead of tha Jack Daniels I'm heading for a Margarita.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Newt said:


> Okay so I tried 6 different witches right at Sam's club with the manager helping... none worked properly. I gave up, got my money back. I love the look and the concept of her. Hopefully they'll )Gemmy) will work out the bugs and bring her back next year. Instead of tha Jack Daniels I'm heading for a Margarita.



Awww, I'm sorry Newt. I wish it had worked out for you.


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

OK, finally got mine up and running today. The mechanical end of things seem to be going alright, but I did run into a couple of problems. First, the instructions say to lift by the shoulder until it LOCKS in the upright position. I tried everything I could think of and then looked to piece all over and can't get it to lock, or even see what there is to make it lock. Has anyone else run into this? Is it even supposed to lock or just stand up on the internal springs? How did everyone else here do with that one, cause I'm a little frustrated. I finally slid two small nails into the holes in the legs to give it a firm base to hold it up. Next (and probably the thing that p***** me of the worst today) the second spider broach snapped off at the pin clasp, and nothing from super glue to epoxy will re-attach it. Going to try calling Gemmy on Monday for a replacement. Other than that everything seems ok. The head wouldn't work at first, but I just unhooked it and reset the thing firmly in place and it took right off.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

Despite what it says in the instructions....the witch does not lock in the upright position.....


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Crow, at least that problems solved - by the by, it was you (on another forum) that helped me get this prop in the first place, so I owe you a double thanks!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I did post on ghostdroppings about it being available online. So, if that was any help....then I'm glad you got one.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Nope, it doesn't lock. And one of my spider brooches was glued closed. I had to very carefully pry it open and fortunately did not break it.

I also noticed after using it a few times that the cauldron really stinks after you pour the water out. I think I'll air dry mine a few days before I store it.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

My doesnt lock in place either. 

Southerbelle, I left my cauldron hanging upside down over he sink. That worked really good! Then a quick wipe with a towel and its good to go.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Okay, I FINALLY heard back from someone at the Gemmy Corp. I had emailed them the other day when I thought my fogging cauldron was on it's last leg.

Here is their reply:

"Thank you for your recent Gemmy purchase! I am sorry you are having a
problem with your Life-Size figure. There is a piece in the cauldron
that must be submerged in water at all times in order for the cauldron to operate. Please try adding more water to see if this corrects the problem. If the cauldron is defective, we unfortunately do not have replacement
cauldrons. In this case, it would need to be returned for a replacement
or a refund."


Pretty much what I expected except she/he doesn't specify if you should return the item to the store or to the company. Shipping for this thing ... OUCH!


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm assuming he/she meant taking it back to the store....that's what one of our friends had to do with theirs.....and they got offered an exchange or a refund.


----------



## animatronicprop (Sep 21, 2006)

hi does anyone know of a sams club in maryland that would have the witch?


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

animatronicprop said:


> hi does anyone know of a sams club in maryland that would have the witch?


You can go to Samsclub.com and click on "locate store", put in your zip and I think it gives you all the stores within 75 miles or 100 miles or something like that. It will also give you phone numbers. I would call all of them and ask about the witch.

Give them the stock number and they should be able to pull it up on their computer and tell you if/how many they have.


----------



## brandywine1974 (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok, so UPS demolished my witch and sent it back before it even reached my home, and of course sam's club online is out. Already got my refund. But we went to Roswell today and they had no less than 12 of them there, but I decided I would wait till next year anyway. Took the destruction as a sign that maybe I should wait until they get the kinks worked out. I couldn't believe how many they had at the Roswell Sam's though. And of course, the demo was not working.


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

brandywine1974 said:


> I couldn't believe how many they had at the Roswell Sam's though. And of course, the demo was not working.


I bet they won't be there long. LOL!


----------



## hauntoonist (Sep 22, 2006)

*Gemmy witch price*

Does anyone know how much these gemmy witches were selling for at Sams?


----------



## animatronicprop (Sep 21, 2006)

*price of wicth*

i think someone said $120.00 or something like that


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

$119.87 to be exact. (At least that was the online price from Sam's).


----------



## Kronax (Dec 28, 2004)

I believe the stock number was 155511


----------



## SouthernBelle (Aug 30, 2004)

Kronax said:


> I believe the stock number was 155511



I think so too. And some Sam's will hold one for you if you call and ask.


----------



## animatronicprop (Sep 21, 2006)

i am so excited i am getting ready to go out to get one right now.


----------



## animatronicprop (Sep 21, 2006)

i just got back without...a frown and with a beautifull um pardon me ugly witch kinda looks like my grandmother


----------



## JohnnyD97 (Aug 18, 2006)

Animatronicprop - I live in Maryland as well (Columbia) 

Did you find the witch? If so where?


----------

